# Cpt 41112 & 41113



## jessa410@hotmail.com (Feb 25, 2011)

Our physician excised an anterior and posterior tongue lesion with layered closure.  My question is can we bill separately for the closure or is that included in the 41112 and 41113?  The code description states "The surgical would is sutured closed.", however the closure was a layered, what seems like a more extensive closure. 

Thank You.


----------

